# Advice Needed On Lots Of Things



## pippa22 (Apr 3, 2012)

We have the opportunity to borrow a MH this summer and would like to go to France. As complete novices at this we are in much need of some advice / recommendations.

Whilst travelling:-

do the normal sockets work whilst driving ie TV or is it only the cig style lighters that will work?

can you sleep in the back (on one of the beds  whilst someone is driving?

if your not plugged into electrics hookup will the normal sockets work and approx. how long for? (sorry for sounding silly)

We were thinking of going to Vendee or Brittany. What is the weather like in these parts end of August?

With two boys aged 10 and 7 we were looking for a park with hook ups etc and their only request has been waterslides. Can anyone recommend a site with a good waterpark in either Vendee or Brittany?

Thanks and sorry for sounding daft - just really excited!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, welcome and let's try to answer some of those points!

12v does not work if the vehicle is a UK constructed vehicle e.g. Swift but will work if European construction e.g Hymer - due to restrictions in UK construction 

sleeping is not really a good idea as you could not wear a seat belt - so safer to stop and all sleep at once, then drive on properly belted IMO.

If not plugged in to 220v then "normal" sockets (13a) will NOT work, they only work if connected to Electric Hook Up (EHU),

Brittany is like Cornwall, can be OK but can be chilly and wet - we have had great times in Brittany in August and also less good one, Vendee warmer and drier but can still have grotty weather (although France has been short of rain for the last 18 months)

there are numerous water parks around, if you go to the Tourist Info site for the area / town you want they will have a list of campsites and details - there are also numerous books around BUT those with water arks are bigger and noisier than smaller ones. You can go to a smaller (quieter) one and go to a water park on good days when weather hot. We did that at the Isle de Noirmoutier and had a great time but the children (all real water babes) only wanted the one day and were worn out after 6 hours there......

Many sites have pools with simple slides, we had a good time at the Camping du Letty site in S Brittany;

http://www.campingduletty.com/

it is available in English as well as French!

Enjoy planning, feel free to ask as many questions as you want - we are always happy to help from our experience of travelling (and now living) in France,

Dave


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Pippa,
1) the only sockets that will work while travelling are the 12v cigarette lighter ones
2) it is illegal for any passenger not to use a seat belt!
3) no - the 240volt sockets will only work while you are on hook up - unless an inverter is fitted (which is unlikely in a hired vehicle)
4) no doubt others will suggest sites for you

It will be fun!
Bill


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippa22 said:


> We have the opportunity to borrow a MH this summer and would like to go to France. As complete novices at this we are in much need of some advice / recommendations.
> 
> Whilst travelling:-
> 
> do the normal sockets work whilst driving ie TV or is it only the cig style lighters that will work?


Not usually unless an inverter of some sort is installed.



> can you sleep in the back (on one of the beds  whilst someone is driving?


Not legally (as I understand it) unless you can do so wearing a seatbelt



> if your not plugged into electrics hookup will the normal sockets work and approx. how long for? (sorry for sounding silly)


As Q1 above and then if an inverter is fitted, it all depends - are you trying to boil a kettle -or - charge a mobile phone (i.e. how long is a piece of string)


> We were thinking of going to Vendee or Brittany. What is the weather like in these parts end of August?
> 
> With two boys aged 10 and 7 we were looking for a park with hook ups etc and their only request has been waterslides. Can anyone recommend a site with a good waterpark in either Vendee or Brittany?
> 
> Thanks and sorry for sounding daft - just really excited!


Sorry can't help on the last bits.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Bill_OR said:


> Pippa,
> 1) the only sockets that will work while travelling are the 12v cigarette lighter ones
> 2) it is illegal for any passenger not to use a seat belt!
> 3) no - the 240volt sockets will only work while you are on hook up - unless an inverter is fitted (which is unlikely in a hired vehicle)
> ...


On point 2, this is not strictly correct. It should say that it is illegal for any passengers not to use a seat belt if fitted BUT if none are fitted in the back then it is legall (although very ill-advised) to travel without them.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Suggest looking at St Jean de Mont area in the Vendee for campsites, there are several round about with waterslides for kids, some just across from the beach too also a great water park at Normoutier and the zoo at La Palmyre (think that's where it is?? ) is really good, we stayed at Les Genets campsite some years ago when our girls were small about 13/14 years ago


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

If you go to the Vendee, then google St Jean de Monts camping, you will find several sites all close together with water slides. It may be best to book one for a couple of days and then explore the area, it tends to quieten down towards the end of August, so you should be able to move around if you find somewhere better.
The best water park is Sequoia Park which is a bit further down towards La Rochelle, tends to get booked up early though.

Colin


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

For campsites in France try:-

UKCampsite

or

ACSI

There are loads of campsites, many of them with pools and slides.

We're off to France for the first time this year and have used the ACSI web site to get an idea of where to go.

With the ACSI website you can send an enquiry to the campsite in English and the site will translate it into French and vice versa for the reply. Quite clever, we used it for our first nights stay.

I would GUESS that by late August sites would be a bit quieter but August is known as the time the French pack up and go to the beach so it may still be busy.

Have a great holiday, should be fun.


----------



## pippa22 (Apr 3, 2012)

thank you all for your replies - complete novice but really looking forward to it.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

As you are borrowing the motorhome is might be an idea to borrow it for a single night in the UK before you go to work out how stuff works.

Maybe stay on the owners drive or at a nearby campsite. The owner can then let you know the answers to any specific questions such as the power supply.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

We stayed at Ty Nadan last year, part of the Castels group. A nice site on a rivver with slides and a good mix of nationalities. We also used another of their sites on the Loire. We tried to stay at Camping Letty but it was booked up when we wanted to stay. Suggest you trawl www.ukcampsites.co.uk - it gives a good overview of your chosen site and campers reviews.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

You don't say when your going but if its not High season [July / August] I suggest you invest 5 or 6£ in the ACSI book - it not only has hundreds of campsite which by using the ACSI card will work out MUCH cheaper compaired to 'normal' campsite prices [ie; some campsite may be 20 or 30euro per night - but with the ACSI card usually the MAX will be 16euro !
- BE CAREFUL . . once you have been bitten by the motorhome bug you won't recover till you buy your own :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

pippa22 said:


> thank you all for your replies - complete novice but really looking forward to it.


Don`t worry, we were all novices at one time.
Look forward to your hols take it easy and report back to us on your return.
Dave p


----------

